# 4 blade for Tohatsu 20HP



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Has anyone ever found a 4 bladed stainless prop for a 20 HP Tohatsu? I can find one for a 25 but not a 20.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Has anyone ever found a 4 bladed stainless prop for a 20 HP Tohatsu? I can find one for a 25 but not a 20.


http://www.nettleprops.com/store/p/...inless-Propeller-Tohatsu/-Nissan/Mercury.aspx


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Which Tohatsu 20? If you have the new EFI Tohatsu 20, I was advised not to put a 4 blade on it. If it is older, I would still talk to someone at PowerTech first. They care about the rep of their products, so they will tell you what you might not want to hear while a vendor will often just sell you what you initially ask for.

Nate


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

@WhiteDog70810 is correct, you may want to call and speak to a tech before making a decision. It may be to much for the 20, or depending on what you are trying to accomplish there may be a different prop altogether. You may consider having the following info available;
-RPM's at WOT with existing prop
-current prop specs dia, pitch etc
-Splash line when you are up on plane

Guys at PT have great customer service and will work with you!! 
Good luck!


----------

